# 4BLD 2:49.51



## Ollie (Jun 13, 2013)

> Finally got my old form back (and finally got a good cube.) First sub-3 on video.
> 
> Memory method: sentences from letter pairs
> Cube: Shengshou v5
> ...



Got another 2:49 straight after this, but I should be so lucky this weekend!


----------



## Username (Jun 13, 2013)

GL at cambridge! This is just beautiful to watch


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 13, 2013)

wow


----------



## Iggy (Jun 13, 2013)

Great solve and good luck for this weekend.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 13, 2013)

I won't be there to judge you so no fast solves this weekend for you!


----------

